# Google- Center provides clinical services and research trials - Hannibal.net



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Center provides clinical services and research trialsHannibal.net, MO - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>*...* *Bowel* Disease (IBD), Crohnâ€™s disease and Ulcerative Colitis (UC), gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), heartburn, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) with *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

